# Nnew 5'er Owner In Ga



## 06Outback (May 24, 2011)

Hi everyone! The DW and I just wanted to say hi and are excited about our new Sydney 322frl 10th Anniversary Edition 5'er. We are scheduled to pick her up October 10th 2011. We have a PDI list we are going to use and hope all goes well. Looking forward to many happy trips! Hope to meet some of you on the road or in camps. Thanks.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!









It seems like a long time till you'll get the new 5'er, but I guess it will be here before you know it. For us, the 10th is our last day of camping for this year!









Enjoy!!!


----------



## 06Outback (May 24, 2011)

duggy said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! That was when DW could get off from work to go with me and she would not let me go by myself. We are picking her up at Lakeshore RV in Michigan, stay a few days there trying her out, then to Niagara Falls for a few days, then home. I have never been and it looks awesome.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!! Congrats on the new 5'er - Happy Camping!


----------



## jacsar (Aug 14, 2011)

Congratulations! Just checked out your floor plan and interior shots of a similar one...looks beautiful! I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## 06Outback (May 24, 2011)

rdvholtwood said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!! Congrats on the new 5'er - Happy Camping!


Thank you to all. We are looking forward to many happy adventures ahead!


----------

